# Notebook zum zocken



## kleiner-koenig (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,
bin auf der such nach einen Notebook mit dem ich auch spielen kann.
Jedoch möchte ich nicht mehr als 550 € ausgeben....
Mir ist eigentlich nur wichtig das ich cod2 mit niedrigster Grafik auf 125 fps bringe, damit es ordentlich läuft( muss nicht konstant sein, kann kleine schwankungen haben).
Ich weiß aber nicht ob die Notobooks die ich mir ausgesucht habe funktionieren. Also das ich cod2 spielen kann.

Hier sind 2:

Notebook > Top 10 Einstieg

http://www.cyberport.de/item/9107/9...0-602g25mi---t7500-2gb250gb-15zollwxga-x3100-
gbt-vhp.html

Notebook > Top 10 Einstieg


Mir geht es besonders um diese Graka "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100", weil ich nirgentswo etwas zu ihr gefunden habe ( also zu der spieletauglichkeit bei cod2)

MfG kleiner Koenig


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Oktober 2008)

Zu den Intel GMA X3100 kann ich dir sagen, dass es zum Spielen der letzte Dreck ist. Absolut nicht dafür geeignet. Unter einer HD2400m oder GeForce 8400m solltest du nicht gehen. CoD2 läuft auf der X3100 nicht wirklich.

Zudem gibt es bei Intel nicht wirklich viel im Treiber einzustellen. Nicht mal AA.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (15. Oktober 2008)

also dieses "Intel Graphics" zeug solltest du meiden....

für 500€ kriegt man leider nix wirklich gaming taugliches
der is zwar etwas mehr als du ausgeben willst aber für ein zogger-laptop günstig!!!One Notebook C6611 by: One - ONE Shop


----------



## schrotflinte56 (15. Oktober 2008)

oder ihn hier One Notebook B4661 by: One - ONE Shop
da dürfte cod2 schon vernünftig laufen! und is günstiger


----------



## kleiner-koenig (15. Oktober 2008)

naja, mein notebook brauch ja wie gesagt nur cod2 abspielen und das auf schlechtester graka. andere spiele müssen nicht funtkionieren da ich ihn sonst nur für officeanwendungen benötige.
und zu deinen links, ich habe schon sehr viele schlechte dinge über one gehört und bin mir da auch nicht so sicher ob ich mir einen noteook bei denen bestelle.
MfG


----------



## schrotflinte56 (15. Oktober 2008)

naja...ein freund bestellt seine immer dort.hat sich gerade nach 2 jahren wieder eins bestellt...gab keine klagen von ihm!
aber das muss man ja selber wissen....


----------



## kleiner-koenig (15. Oktober 2008)

Samsung-E152 Aura Dajuan T5750 - Samsung - Gimahhot

wie seht ihr dieses Notebook. Ist aber echt absolute schmerzensgrenze!!!


----------



## strelock (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Grafikkarte ist echt grottenschlecht. unter Notebookcheck: Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News kannste dir die besten Chipsätze ansehen. ich hab z.B. eine X700 Mobility in nen Asus book gehabt mit 1 GB Ram und nen Centrino mit 1,78 Ghz. Konnte selbst COD4 auf hohen Einstellungen spielen. Bei Notebooks ist nicht unbedingt die Ghz zahl des Prozis entscheidend.

.... Axo nur mal so am Rande: das Book hat gebraucht (!!!!) 260€ gekostet


----------



## kleiner-koenig (15. Oktober 2008)

hier ein besserer link 

Samsung Dajuan NB E152-T5750 15,4 Zoll WXGA Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## kleiner-koenig (15. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß das die graka schlecht ist. Sie soll aber max. cod2 in schlechtester grafik wiedergeben und dann mit mind. 100 fps. Reicht die dazu etwa nicht aus?


----------



## kleiner-koenig (15. Oktober 2008)

Compaq Presario CQ60-120EG 15,6 Zoll WXGA Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


hat zwar auch eine onboard graka aber die intel 4500 und die soll nicht so schlecht sein. 
---->ach ist das schwierig


----------



## jles (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi kleiner koenig,
ich habe ein wenig benutztes Notebook mit dem bereits genannten Centrino- Prozessor und der x700 xl grafikkarte. Also, wenn du daran Interesse hättest, könnte ich es zum Verkauf ins Forum stellen. Der Neupreis war 1300€. Ich denke aber, dass der von dir angestrebte Preis dann machbar wäre, da es halt gebraucht ist. Sag einfach bescheid


----------



## kleiner-koenig (19. Oktober 2008)

danke ,

jedoch kann ich mein budget auf 800 bis 900 € erhöhen 

Ich habe denhier gefunden, warte jedoch bis weihnachten damit der billiger wird.

Notebook > Gesamtübersicht > Auswahl nach Hersteller > ASUS


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. Oktober 2008)

der dürfte vernünftig sein!


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Oktober 2008)

Für momentan 750 EUR gibts von Dell das XPS. 2GHz Core 2 Duo, 3 GB RAM, Geforce 8600M GT, 250GB HDD. Für 30 EUR mehr bekommt man sogar 1440x900er Auflösung.

Das würde ich dem Asus vorziehen.


----------

